# Kaspersky Internet Security 2009 Issue?



## theinformer (Jan 24, 2005)

I use new KIS and it continue to say i need to restart my pc to fix some therats but i have now restarted my pc twice, but it still says i need to do it why dos it this?

Windows XP Home SP3
Kaspersky Internet Security 2009 release 4 August 2008


----------



## sjb007 (Dec 10, 2007)

Hi there

I recommend that you follow our 5 Step process outlined here:

*IMPORTANT - Read This Before Posting For Malware Removal Help*

After running through all the steps, please post the requested logs in the HijackThis Log Help section of the forum (Not in here)

If you have trouble with one of the steps, simply move on to the next one, and make note of it in your reply. 

Please note that the Security Forum is always busy, so I would ask for your patience while waiting for a reply - it may take a few days.

Regards..


----------



## theinformer (Jan 24, 2005)

I have solve the problem myself. Maybe another time i will come back.


----------

